# IR for security camera



## ccfan213 (Jan 2, 2005)

we have a security camera that we found in a backstage storage cage and wwe want to set up, however it is quite old and probably does not have any IR light, I know there was a discussion a while back about use of an IR light with a camera backstage, but does the camera need a special sensor in it of some kind or will any camera work if i provide a light source?


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Jan 2, 2005)

Any black and white camera will pick up an image if you use an IR illuminator. Color cameras typically have an IR filter in the lens. The cameras we use on tours for IR stage monitors are just standard b/w closed-circuit cameras.


----------



## Peter (Jan 3, 2005)

Really? wow, I didnt think that was the case! that's very very good to know! (could save alot of money instead of buying a special IR camera and getting ripped off in doing so!) Thanks!


----------



## MHSTech (May 19, 2005)

I'm planning on doing something like this eventually. Here's a simple little thing you can buy from Ramsey Electronics to throw some IR light out.

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/largepic.asp?image=IR1


----------



## cutlunch (May 19, 2005)

It might pay to check out what type of camera you have. I know in our catalog, one of the IR Lights descriptions state "not for use with CMOS cameras" I am not quite sure about the construction of a CMOS camera as opposed to CCD. Anyone got any clues?


----------



## MHSTech (May 20, 2005)

I wasn't going to say anything because I was unsure, but I was under the idea that IR illumination worked only/best for CCD cameras.


----------



## rapscaLLion (May 21, 2005)

companies that deal in security systems/cameras usually carry a device called an IR illuminator, or something similar. It's basically a pad of IR LEDs that will light up about a 40 foot area. They cost generally less than $200, and you could probably get one way cheaper than that. They are made for B&W security type cameras, but will work with just about any camera... assuming it does not have an IR filter.


----------



## MHSTech (May 23, 2005)

I could build a better one than that for A LOT less that $200.


----------

